# Mother and Baby Slip/Trip/Fall



## ryanbg (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm not an EMT, but I am a Lifeguard/First Responder of sorts. Today at our pool, we had a lady and her baby slip and fall on some stairs, and the baby took all of the fall in the mouth and nose area. There was blood coming from the nose, mouth, and gums. The baby was 6 months old. The mother had a spinal injury but we hadn't seen the accident and didn't realize until she came out of mother mode and realized what had happen to her. My lifeguard buddy and I just put Ice on her mouth and chin where most of the swelling was and gauzed her blood where we could, SUPER gently, because we didn't know the extent of her injuries and I believe I saw piece of bone poking through the nose. I still want to be an EMT  The mother was C-Collared and stretchered out and was taken with the ambulance and I am not sure about the baby, but I don't anyone really realized the seriousness of the baby's injuries.


----------



## Jon (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey Ryan, welcome to EMTLife!


I'm curious - What do you mean "had a spinal injury"?


----------



## ryanbg (Apr 21, 2008)

Jon said:


> Hey Ryan, welcome to EMTLife!
> 
> 
> I'm curious - What do you mean "had a spinal injury"?



Well, when the mother slipped, she manuvered in a fashion to try to protect the baby but ended up having the baby under her and she slipped in an awkward position landing on her head/neck. As we were treating the baby, she came out of mother-mode and complained of neck pain/numbness and the EMT and Paramedic back-boarded her out on a stretcher. We weren't aware at the time because we didn't see it, but she hadn't done much moving around.


----------

